# Caulk question: Paint first or caulk first then paint?



## sublime2 (Mar 21, 2012)

You'll have a cleaner look by painting then caulking.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

sublime2 said:


> You'll have a cleaner look by painting then caulking.


Are you sure about that???


----------



## sublime2 (Mar 21, 2012)

kwikfishron said:


> Are you sure about that???


Are you????


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

sublime2 said:


> Are you????


Yep...Why would you caulk trim after paint?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Something does not look right in that picture.
It looks like someone installed the backer board, then butted the sheetrock to the top of it instead installing the backer over it.
If this was bare new sheetrock I would have suggested prime, paint two finish coats then install the backer.
If this is painting over old paint then clean off the old caulking, apply new then paint over the caulking.


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

You look to already have a heavy bead of caulk that is cracking most likely due to something being loose or flexing quite a bit. Unless you fix it more caulk is just going to crack again. And you always caulk before you paint and if whenever possible let the caulk dry overnight.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

It's possible to do either. Unless you can run a perfect caulk line, caulk first and paint second. Unless you can't run a straight paint line, then you're in trouble :wink:


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

jeffnc said:


> It's possible to do either. Unless you can run a perfect caulk line, caulk first and paint second. Unless you can't run a straight paint line, then you're in trouble :wink:


No, most caulk actually needs to be painted. It will do nothing but collect dirt and yellow over time.


----------



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

*BEHR..Deck Over experience*

sorry mis threaded


----------



## spraygunn (Nov 14, 2010)

Hey biggles,
For concrete use self leveling polyurethane caulk.


----------



## cdaniels (Dec 27, 2012)

joecaption said:


> Something does not look right in that picture.
> It looks like someone installed the backer board, then butted the sheetrock to the top of it instead installing the backer over it.
> If this was bare new sheetrock I would have suggested prime, paint two finish coats then install the backer.
> If this is painting over old paint then clean off the old caulking, apply new then paint over the caulking.


HUH? looks like the crack is on top of a closet shelf bracket to me.Make sure the board is secured so it doesn't move anymore,get the loose caulk out and caulk then paint.Make sure the caulk is dry first.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Maybe I'm wrong (probably) but as straight as that crack is it really looks like a drywall seam. A lot of guys use leftover pieces in closets. Make sure nothing is moving or loose either side of crack. Looks like a kinda big crack for just caulk.


----------



## jagans (Oct 21, 2012)

Dont caulk that at all just trim it with a piece of 1/4 round, set and putty the nails and paint it. It looks unfinished.


----------



## RWolff (Jan 27, 2013)

Paint doesnt stick to caulks like the 100% silicones, the other caulks are in my opinion somewhat "iffy" since caulk is flexible and can stretch with movement, paint wont.


----------



## drew2000 (Oct 30, 2012)

Wow, thanks for all of the great replies! I will think about the 1/4 round while I spackle some holes.

I think the cracks are due to settling, but I'll find out more when I strip out the old caulk.

Thanks
Drew


----------



## drew2000 (Oct 30, 2012)

Ok guys, here is my update. I started pulling off the caulk with a razor blade. It looks like the caulk was just used to "finish" the gap between the shelf board and the dry wall. It doesn't look like there is a drywall seam underneath.

As I was carefully peeling the caulk, I tore some of the drywall paper. 

What is the best way to handle this? I know (from past experience) that painting over the tear will not hide the ridge. I was thinking of trying to feather it using medium grit sandpaper. Or perhaps using drywall compound to smooth it over.

This is all a learning process as I am trying to improve my skills.

Thanks
Drew


----------



## drew2000 (Oct 30, 2012)

I ended up using drywall compound to smooth it out. Will sand once dry!

Drew


----------



## KD PAINTING (Nov 8, 2012)

*Paint first or caulk first then paint?*

Definitely caulk first. Once prep is done then go ahead and paint.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

Matthewt1970 said:


> No, most caulk actually needs to be painted. It will do nothing but collect dirt and yellow over time.


"Most" caulk? Which caulks yellow and which do not? Obviously any horizontal surface, whether coated with paint, caulk, or nothing will collect dirt.


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

jeffnc said:


> "Most" caulk? Which caulks yellow and which do not? Obviously any horizontal surface, whether coated with paint, caulk, or nothing will collect dirt.


Please go back to your plumbing forum or wherever it was you came from.


----------



## Pro Painter (Jun 25, 2008)

There are some different chemistries of caulks, and also some differences among paints. A chain is only as strong as its weakest link, so make sure the caulk sticks to what it's going to be on top of.

If you want the final appearance of a uniform coat of paint, then put the paint over the caulk, verifying first your paint sticks to your *cured* caulk.

If you want the final appearance to be that of a bead of visible caulk of some color, then make sure your caulk sticks to your paint.

Some elastomeric caulks are 100% solids, and chemically cure, which takes time (data on the label). Some are a latex-type and water must evaporate out (usually 10-40 hours) before you should lay paint over.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

Matthewt1970 said:


> Please go back to your plumbing forum or wherever it was you came from.


Strong reply. I can tell you know your caulks really well.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

jeffnc said:


> Strong reply. I can tell you know your caulks really well.


 
:yawn::yawn::yawn::yawn:


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

Nice to see we have the same members engaging in the same kinds of whizzing contests as always. "Pssstttt - hey guys, 
To the OP, you can caulk before or after painting. Period.

I've had to caulk - after painting - behind window casing that was installed on poorly finished drywall, leaving upwards of 1/4" gaps. Casing painted white, and white caulk. I taped both the wall, and the casing, caulked then smoothed it, then removed the tape. Perfectly straight lines on both surfaces, and a very happy home owner. 


In regards to the 1x4 in your closet, if you're painting it the same color as the wall, I'd suggest either caulking it first. Or if you're happy with your sanded mud edge, don't caulk it at all.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

See post 18, this job was finished 15 days ago:wink:


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

we would use painters caulking 1st to a nice smooth finish...then paint...ben sr


----------

